# Beau Desert Forum Meet?



## Region3 (Oct 4, 2010)

Since GM held a golf day at Beau Desert last month, quite a few people have said they'd like to go back and play it again, but nothing else has been said so this is just a feeler.

So, to the people that want to go back, and anyone else that would like to play there, would you prefer...

a) asap
b) sometime this year
c) early next year
d) wait until the weather gets nice again

...or something else?


----------



## USER1999 (Oct 4, 2010)

c/ as hopefully I might have re-found my swing, and also the weather might be ok, as from here on it it can get a bit grim.


----------



## Smiffy (Oct 4, 2010)

I didn't play in the GM day but played Beau last year. I would love to go back and play it again. I would personally prefer to wait until next Spring (or later) to get the course in it's bestest condition, and would like to work it into a two day trip and play another course around the area to make the journey worthwhile (a 450 round trip for me).
So as long as it doesn't clash with other plans, I'm in.


----------



## EaseNgrace (Oct 4, 2010)

Some time next year is good for me, and more than 18 holes would be nice to make it worth the journey.


----------



## Robobum (Oct 4, 2010)

ANytime for me, although next year playing 36 holes would be good. Perhaps a little North/ South battle??


----------



## Smiffy (Oct 4, 2010)

ANytime for me, although next year playing 36 holes would be good.
		
Click to expand...

Driller killer


----------



## grumpyjock (Oct 4, 2010)

Oh to be in the desert in the springtime.
If we make this the first of next year why not a 1st Jaruary meet?
The frost on the ground,the cracking of the joints and the smell of hot toddy.


----------



## Timberbonce (Oct 4, 2010)

Love to go back. As said above I would go when the weather is good and for 36 holes with a few bevies in the evening.


----------



## Smiffy (Oct 4, 2010)

Perhaps a little North/ South battle??
		
Click to expand...

That would be good.
Foursomes in the morning, singles in the afternoon.
I'd need a buggy though


----------



## PieMan (Oct 4, 2010)

As I didn't make this year would love to have the opportunity to play BD. Option c would be my preference and if we could do 36 holes to make the travelling even more worthwhile then that would be good. Robobum's suggestion is a great one.


----------



## rickg (Oct 4, 2010)

Option c for me please. Also up for 36 holes but not foursomes.


----------



## bobmac (Oct 4, 2010)

Also up for 36 holes but not foursomes.
		
Click to expand...

Mixed foursomes?


----------



## TXL (Oct 4, 2010)

I would be interested, but would prefer it to be next year in the spring or early summer. 9th May would be ideal for me


----------



## Smiffy (Oct 4, 2010)

Also up for 36 holes but not foursomes.
		
Click to expand...

It's alright Rick. We'll make sure you're not partnering me


----------



## Region3 (Oct 4, 2010)

I wouldn't fancy paying a Â£40 or Â£50 green fee then only play half the shots either.

If we're going to do 36 then we'll probably have to wait for the clocks to go forward again. Is that end of March?

Those of you with a long trip, would you still want to play another course either the day before or the day after, or would the 36 in one day be enough?

When's your Woodhall trip?


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Oct 4, 2010)

I'd fancy it. 36 on one day would be fine and maybe a stop off for a game somewhere on the way home. Looks like I might be getting some mandatory time off anyway in 2011


----------



## pokerjoke (Oct 4, 2010)

Im in anytime,i would go with the flow.


----------



## Smiffy (Oct 4, 2010)

Those of you with a long trip, would you still want to play another course either the day before or the day after, or would the 36 in one day be enough?

When's your Woodhall trip?
		
Click to expand...

16th/17th April Gary.
36 around Beau Desert would be all I would want to play to be honest. I don't really like playing 36 these days. I'd rather have 18 "good" holes than 36 "mediocre" ones...  
If I only played 18 at Beau then I would be looking for a game somewhere else either the day before or after.


----------



## EaseNgrace (Oct 4, 2010)

I'd be well up for a return trip to Whittington.


----------



## vig (Oct 4, 2010)

Those of you with a long trip, would you still want to play another course either the day before or the day after, or would the 36 in one day be enough?

When's your Woodhall trip?
		
Click to expand...

16th/17th April Gary.
36 around Beau Desert would be all I would want to play to be honest. I don't really like playing 36 these days. I'd rather have 18 "good" holes than 36 "mediocre" ones...  
If I only played 18 at Beau then I would be looking for a game somewhere else either the day before or after.
		
Click to expand...

Get your organising head on then.


----------



## rickg (Oct 4, 2010)

I wouldn't fancy paying a Â£40 or Â£50 green fee then only play half the shots either.
		
Click to expand...

Agree, mines the same reason...


----------



## Region3 (Oct 4, 2010)

April onwards, provided we get 12 or more.

Bacon roll & coffee
18 holes of golf
Golfers lunch
18 holes of golf
2 course meal

Â£70

Anyone not ok with that?


----------



## rickg (Oct 4, 2010)

I'm in!!....great deal


----------



## AuburnWarrior (Oct 4, 2010)

I'm in!!....great deal  

Click to expand...

Money spare then Rick to buy some nice clothes....


----------



## EaseNgrace (Oct 4, 2010)

I think me and Jason would be in for that, i'd have to check with him obviously.


----------



## Robobum (Oct 4, 2010)

Nice work Gary, I'm in for that deal.


----------



## Smiffy (Oct 4, 2010)

Depending on date....I'm in


----------



## rickg (Oct 4, 2010)

Depending on date....I'm in
		
Click to expand...

30th Feb


----------



## grumpyjock (Oct 4, 2010)

Again depending upon the dates. I'm in for any date really.


----------



## Bigfoot (Oct 4, 2010)

I would be interested too.


----------



## Smiffy (Oct 4, 2010)

Depending on date....I'm in
		
Click to expand...

30th Feb  

Click to expand...

Bugger.
I'm getting married that day


----------



## rickg (Oct 4, 2010)

Bugger.
I'm getting married that day
		
Click to expand...

Who's the lucky guy?


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Oct 4, 2010)

Bugger.
I'm getting married that day
		
Click to expand...

Who's the lucky guy?
		
Click to expand...

Thai mail order ladyboy no doubt


----------



## PieMan (Oct 4, 2010)

Price is fine with me.


----------



## Smiffy (Oct 5, 2010)

Can I suggest a day in May? Course should be in great condition, weather is improving, lots of daylight and would give people who are coming on the Woodhall Spa week-end a bit of time to save up?




			Get your organising head on then.
		
Click to expand...

Once Gary comes up with a date for Beau then I can look at organising something around it Dave.
Whittington Heath could be a "goer" as it's not too far away, but there are other nice courses in that area.


----------



## Losttheplot (Oct 5, 2010)

I'm up for that Gary, count me in. If anyone fancies a round the day before or after I'll be up for it.


----------



## TXL (Oct 5, 2010)

April onwards, provided we get 12 or more.

Bacon roll & coffee
18 holes of golf
Golfers lunch
18 holes of golf
2 course meal

Â£70

Anyone not ok with that?
		
Click to expand...

Sounds very good to me, depending on the date, I am in. Also like Smiffy's suggestion of May as I per my original post.


----------



## viscount17 (Oct 5, 2010)

anything more than a day (at a time) between Easter and August is looking dodgy for me (major project, tight deadlines), so 36 at Beau might be it.


----------



## Smiffy (Oct 5, 2010)

Seriously Gary....
I don't know it Beau have a few buggies but if so, could you reserve one for me.
Honestly, 36 round there (walking) would kill me off


----------



## USER1999 (Oct 5, 2010)

I could be up for this, pencil me in lightly.


----------



## Region3 (Oct 5, 2010)

Righto.

Going with May next year.
First couple of weeks of the month is always more awkward for me to take time off work.
Deal applies to Mon-Thur
It's nice to have a couple of days off work with the weekend straight after imo.

So I'll say Thursday May 19th

I'll try to keep track of numbers and leave this up for a week or so before I call Beau.

If you could indicate if you're a definite (barring unforseen) or only a maybe that might help me out.

Region3 - definite
murphthemog - maybe
Smiffy
EaseNgrace
jacetheace
Robobum
grumpyjock
Timberbonce
PieMan
rickg
TXL
HomerJSimpson
pokerjoke
vig
Losttheplot
viscount17


----------



## Region3 (Oct 5, 2010)

Seriously Gary....
I don't know it Beau have a few buggies but if so, could you reserve one for me.
Honestly, 36 round there (walking) would kill me off
		
Click to expand...

Anyone else want pencilling in for a buggy?


----------



## john0 (Oct 5, 2010)

Seriously Gary....
I don't know it Beau have a few buggies but if so, could you reserve one for me.
Honestly, 36 round there (walking) would kill me off
		
Click to expand...

Anyone else want pencilling in for a buggy?
		
Click to expand...

You should rephrase the question to "Are there any more PING players?"


----------



## Smiffy (Oct 5, 2010)

May 19th sounds good to me barring anything untoward happening.


----------



## Robobum (Oct 5, 2010)

Region3 - definite
murphthemog - maybe
Smiffy
EaseNgrace
jacetheace
Robobum - definite
grumpyjock
Timberbonce
PieMan
rickg
TXL
HomerJSimpson
pokerjoke
vig
Losttheplot
viscount17
		
Click to expand...


----------



## Losttheplot (Oct 5, 2010)

Put me down for a definate Gary, I'll be happy with what you got planned.


----------



## pokerjoke (Oct 5, 2010)

Pen me in,im a definate.Happy also to play day before or after.


----------



## RichardC (Oct 5, 2010)

Im up for this.


----------



## Region3 (Oct 5, 2010)

*Definite*

Region3
Smiffy - _buggy_
Robobum
pokerjoke
Losttheplot
RichardC
*Maybe*

murphthemog

[*]EaseNgrace
[*]jacetheace
[*]grumpyjock
[*]Timberbonce
[*]PieMan
[*]rickg
[*]TXL
[*]HomerJSimpson
[*]vig
[*]viscount17


----------



## golfandmoregolf (Oct 5, 2010)

yes up for it.......


----------



## Region3 (Oct 5, 2010)

I like the idea of a team event.

Fourball in the morning and singles in the afternoon.

See who we end up with then figure out the best way to divide and create rivalry and tension


----------



## Losttheplot (Oct 5, 2010)

The north v south idea is good but you might find the border is across London! So anywhere north of London is in team North!! 

If anyone wants to come down the day before or after then I'm off work so im happy to have a game and a few beers


----------



## full_throttle (Oct 5, 2010)

R3, put me down as a definate.


cheers


----------



## Smiffy (Oct 5, 2010)

I like the idea of a team event.

Fourball in the morning and singles in the afternoon.
		
Click to expand...

Cushty!!
BobMac is going to get such a fecking hammering


----------



## Region3 (Oct 5, 2010)

I like the idea of a team event.

Fourball in the morning and singles in the afternoon.
		
Click to expand...

Cushty!!
BobMac is going to get such a fecking hammering


Click to expand...

I might make the rules up so that you're on the same side in the same group


----------



## Region3 (Oct 5, 2010)

*Definite*

Region3
Smiffy - _buggy_
Robobum
pokerjoke
Losttheplot
RichardC
full_throttle
*Maybe*

murphthemog

[*]EaseNgrace
[*]jacetheace
[*]grumpyjock
[*]Timberbonce
[*]PieMan
[*]rickg
[*]TXL
[*]HomerJSimpson
[*]vig
[*]viscount17


----------



## Junior (Oct 5, 2010)

Im in - Definate


----------



## grumpyjock (Oct 5, 2010)

go make me a difinate and just to keep the "pingmiester" happy i'll have a buggy if available.


----------



## Wildrover (Oct 5, 2010)

Put me down as a definate please, would love to go back to that course.


----------



## Timberbonce (Oct 5, 2010)

I'll go maybe for now. I'm 75% at the moment.


----------



## rickg (Oct 6, 2010)

Definite


----------



## golfandmoregolf (Oct 6, 2010)

Deffo..


----------



## PNWokingham (Oct 6, 2010)

I am up for this - been looking forward to playing it for a few years and couldn't make the last event.


----------



## EaseNgrace (Oct 6, 2010)

Me and Jace are a definite.


----------



## Smiffy (Oct 6, 2010)

I am up for this - been looking forward to playing it for a few years and couldn't make the last event.
		
Click to expand...

Will speak to you about making a "trip" of it Paul


----------



## colint (Oct 6, 2010)

Definite for me


----------



## NWJocko (Oct 6, 2010)

As a newbie id be keen on this. Could you put me as a maybe whilst i check a couple of things at work?


----------



## PieMan (Oct 6, 2010)

Definite for me Gary. Cheers


----------



## Region3 (Oct 6, 2010)

*Definite*

Region3
Smiffy - _buggy_
Robobum
pokerjoke
Losttheplot
RichardC
full_throttle
Junior
grumpyjock - _buggy_
Wildrover
rickg
golfandmoregolf
PNWokingham
EaseNgrace
jacetheace
colint
PieMan
*Maybe*

murphthemog
Timberbonce
NWJocko

[*]TXL
[*]HomerJSimpson
[*]vig
[*]viscount17


If we get to 20 the price goes down a fiver!

I've just had another look at the site to see where the price break was, and spotted a potential problem depending on your point of view.

The tee is reserved for members between 8am-10am and 12pm-2pm.

That would mean that we wouldn't eat after the golf until maybe 8pm (jacket & tie required at that time).
It doesn't bother me as I've only got just over an hour to get home, but some people will have further to go.

Any thoughts?


----------



## pokerjoke (Oct 7, 2010)

Cant we tee off between 10 and 12


----------



## Region3 (Oct 7, 2010)

Yes. I was thinking tee off at 10, last group about 10:30
4hr round means lunch about 2-2:30 if we eat as we get in separately.
Last group tee off for 2nd round about 3pm
4hr round means finish around 7pm. By the time everyone has finished, put the kit away and changed, we wouldn't be ready to eat as a group until 7:30 earliest I reckon.


----------



## Smiffy (Oct 7, 2010)

Yes. I was thinking tee off at 10, last group about 10:30
		
Click to expand...

Hate to say it Gary, but it doesn't look like that is going to work with the numbers you have interested so far.
If the members have the tee booked until 10, the earliest you are going to be able to get out is 10.08 (assuming they have 8 minute intervals). If you've got 20 people on the day, which looks likely, maybe even more, the last group out are going to be 10.40. 30 people and this will stretch to 11.00am more or less.


----------



## pokerjoke (Oct 7, 2010)

Looks like you may have to go for 18 holes or change date.


----------



## Bigfoot (Oct 8, 2010)

Put me down. I can make May 19th.


----------



## PNWokingham (Oct 8, 2010)

I am up for this - been looking forward to playing it for a few years and couldn't make the last event.
		
Click to expand...

Will speak to you about making a "trip" of it Paul


Click to expand...

Sounds like a plan Rob - there is another course in the Midlands, a bit away from here, that flies under the radar called Enville - and it has 36 holes!


----------



## oakey22 (Oct 9, 2010)

I would  be up for this, do you need to have a handicap as i have only just started golf and this would be a great experience with some better players


----------



## Smiffy (Oct 9, 2010)

Sounds like a plan Rob - there is another course in the Midlands, a bit away from here, that flies under the radar called Enville - and it has 36 holes! 

Click to expand...

Just googled it....

Now  *that* looks a bit tasty


----------



## JustOne (Oct 9, 2010)

Put me down as a definite maybe.


----------



## Smiffy (Oct 9, 2010)

Put me down as a definite maybe.
		
Click to expand...

I've always had you down as a definite maybe


----------



## Wildrover (Oct 9, 2010)

Put me down as a definite maybe.
		
Click to expand...

I've always had you down as a definite maybe
		
Click to expand...

Classic


----------



## grumpyjock (Oct 10, 2010)

As Smiffy says Yeh but, No but Yeh, maybe!


----------



## Region3 (Oct 13, 2010)

*Definite*

Region3
Smiffy - _buggy_
Robobum
pokerjoke
Losttheplot
RichardC
full_throttle
Junior
grumpyjock - _buggy_
Wildrover
rickg
golfandmoregolf
PNWokingham
EaseNgrace
jacetheace
colint
PieMan
Bigfoot
oakey22
*Maybe*

murphthemog
Timberbonce
NWJocko
JustOne

[*]TXL
[*]HomerJSimpson
[*]vig
[*]viscount17


----------



## Region3 (Oct 13, 2010)

Since this has calmed down a bit now I'll go with rough numbers and give them a call soon.

Can I just take a vote though about what everybody would prefer to do?

*A)*
Coffee & bacon roll
18 holes
2 course meal
Â£60
Hopefully done by about 5pm

*B)*
As stated earlier in the thread, more food and more golf for only Â£10 more, but a lot later finish.


Ithankyou


----------



## Region3 (Oct 13, 2010)

I would  be up for this, do you need to have a handicap as i have only just started golf and this would be a great experience with some better players 

Click to expand...

They do say handicap certificates are required (although we didn't take them last month, but that may have been because GM organised it), but I've stuck your name down on the list and will ask them when I call later in the week.


----------



## Bigfoot (Oct 14, 2010)

Preference is B as I am only an hour away .


----------



## full_throttle (Oct 14, 2010)

prefer option B.


----------



## Smiffy (Oct 14, 2010)

I would prefer option A Gary but will "go with the flow"


----------



## rickg (Oct 14, 2010)

B please.


----------



## grumpyjock (Oct 14, 2010)

would do B, make it worth the drive then.


----------



## vig (Oct 14, 2010)

to save me trawling through the posts (cos i can't be arsed) what date is it


----------



## pokerjoke (Oct 14, 2010)

B for me thx


----------



## EaseNgrace (Oct 14, 2010)

B for me too.


----------



## JustOne (Oct 14, 2010)

I'd prefer to do 36 to make it worth the drive... can't confirm until my missus knows her schedule for next year, but if there's a chance of me missing out... I'm in!


----------



## Smiffy (Oct 14, 2010)

to save me trawling through the posts (cos i can't be arsed) what date is it
		
Click to expand...

It's alright you lazy bastid. I'll trawl through the posts for you.
It's Thursday 19th May.
Got it?
Good.


Knob


----------



## Region3 (Oct 14, 2010)

to save me trawling through the posts (cos i can't be arsed) what date is it
		
Click to expand...

It's alright you lazy bastid. I'll trawl through the posts for you.
It's Thursday 19th May.
Got it?
Good.


Knob
		
Click to expand...

Not 100% confirmed yet as I didn't want to ring them until I had an idea of numbers and the plan.

Hopefully they'll be free that far in advance, but such a nice course with limited tee times will be in high demand I'd imagine.

I'll give them a call if I get 5 minutes free tomorrow. Looking like plan B at the moment so I'll enquire about 36 holes.


----------



## PNWokingham (Oct 14, 2010)

more golf and food please!


----------



## Wildrover (Oct 14, 2010)

A for me, not sure my knee will do 36 round there.


----------



## Region3 (Oct 14, 2010)

A for me, not sure my knee will do 36 round there.
		
Click to expand...

Could always have a buggy for 18 of them


----------



## Aztecs27 (Oct 21, 2010)

I really need to pay attention to this forum more! Erm...Any chance of me sneaking a place gents?

Just checked where Beau is and it's only an hour (ish) up the road, which is a marvellous location.


----------



## Region3 (Oct 21, 2010)

In short, no problem.

I'll answer on the other thread.


----------



## jacetheace (Oct 26, 2010)

I will send my deposit this week,and its B for me cheers.


----------

